# Caxton Card declined in Italy



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Please note that my Caxton card seems to be hit and miss in Italy for acceptance/decline. 

I do not know why, but some ATM's are rejecting it, the toll at Brescia east would not take it and a shop would not take it. The machines all took the card, but error messages came back. 

Be aware, and have some cash just in case. 

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell....I'd never heard of a Caxton card and so just googled it and this came up:

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/traveltips.asp

Could it help explain why yours does not work in some places ?

Have a good holiday. Hope the water heater behaves itself !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caxton*

Hi

We met another MHF'er yesterday who had the same issues in France - works sometimes and fails others.

There is plenty of credit on mine, so I just draw as much out as I can when I find an ATM that accepts it. I had no trouble what so ever in Majorca.

Russell


----------

